# Help me with my Polaroid tv, please



## ernieperez519 (Dec 30, 2011)

*1st Try* I just bought item last month and am having trouble with it. I am running Windows 7 on it and have installed xbmc and Boxxee Box software on it.The problem is that it will not send hdmi signal to tv after it boots up I just see windows logo and then it goes black. When I install VGA to LCD monitor and extend desktops it will then work on hdmi but I do not want to have lcd monitor in living room connected to the htpc I would like for mini pc to boot up with just hdmi connection.
*2nd Try *I still am having problems I have installed operating system again and have it running thru dvi to hdmi and it was working as soon as i installed drivers from cd provided it restarted and windows was seen on screen afterwards I can hear sound as it loads into desktop but screen is black. I restart lcd tv and get 1p SD on screen and nothing is seen on screen








*Model Name* : GA-E350N-USB3 
*CPU Brand* : AMD *Model* : *Speed* : 
*Operation System* : Win 7 64-bit *SP* : 1
*Power Supply* : 250 W
*add-on card(s)* : none W
*Polaroid 42" LCD TLX-04240B TV*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you are using HDMI output to a TV, you have to be using a TV spec resolution.

480P = 640x480 @ 60hz
720P = 1366x768 @ 60hz
1080P = 1920x1080 @ 60hz

That appears to be a 1080P model. However, try using a low resolution if needed, for testing.


----------

